# Is a tempur-pedic safe for an infant?



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

We're buying a new bed in the next month, before the baby comes. We have a co-sleeper and plan to use it, but I'm sure the baby will sleep in our bed sometimes after nursing.

My husband loves the tempur-pedic mattresses. I'm concerned about whether they'll be safe for an infant, with the way they sink to conform to a body. Will this increase our risk of SIDS? Any ideas?


----------



## Alvenchrst (Feb 3, 2003)

We have a tempurpedic bed and absolutely love that thing! It is worth every penny and we get so much better quality sleep. We never coslept with ds but are planning on cosleeping with all other future children and I have often wondered the same thing. But to be honest I really don't think it would be bad. The tempurpedic is actually a much firmer matress than most other mattresses. And firm is the major qualification to make a matress safe. It depends what model you get (I believe there are 3) but the more expensive you get, the more it sinks down b/c there are more layers of the tempur material. We have the middle model which is what most people have, and I think it is still firmer than our old matress. I wouldn't get the highest model though (the "celebrity bed") because it probably wouldn't be firm enough. You do sink down but you will be suprised how little you actually sink. It feels like you are laying flat and not sinking at all, but that is just b/c it fits into the different parts of your body. If you have ever used a tempurpedic pillow or knock off, they sink down way more then the actual matress.

Another reason I think the tempurpedic would be safe for cosleeping is that it actually has air chambers in the middle which help the matress not to trap heat. Overheating has also been linked to SIDS so I think in that respect it makes it a safer matress. Further more you baby's weight will not be heavy enough to depress the matress even alittle bit, if at all.

One side note, it may take you a week or 2 to get used to the bed because it is so different but I think you will really like it.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

we have a king-sized isotonic mattress (cheaper version of tempurpedic, you should look into those) and we LOVE it. rowan sleeps like a rock on it. he sleeps much better on that mattress than anywhere else, specifically BECAUSE it sort of cups him and doesn't give him any pressure points like a firm regular mattress would. two thumbs up from me!!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

nak...








:

We have a knock-off Temper-pedic mattress. Baby does sleep with us and we've not had any problems, but I'm curious to see what others think...


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

We have a temper-pedic, and my newborn doesn't sink into it at all. He kind of just floats on the top


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

ditto the above post...our newborn sleeps fine on it as does our 2 y.o.


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

THIS si what I want for Christmas


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

we love our tempurpedic mattress.







ds has slept on it since he was born with no problems.


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

We have a tempurpedic knock off (actually better I think b/c the core of the mattress is latex vice HD foam, it's waaay cheaper, and they'll work with you to get a custom firmness....I sound like an infomercial,







) and DS sleeps on it wonderfully. It's a Gen3 from a site called Bsleep and it rocks. The best thing about it is the isolation of movement. I still notice if DS wakes, but if DH or I want to get up, the bed doesn't move at all. DS doesn't sink much into it at all. Less so than he did in a conventional bed, IMO. You should definitely shop around and price competitors before you buy, though, b/c a lot of the "knockoffs" are really good now. I did TONS of research and comparisons on these types of beds so if anybody wants more info, feel free to pm me.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

We have a tempurpedic mattress pad and the baby doesn't sink into it at all. I was worried about the same thing, but it's turned out to be fine.


----------



## kyartz (Jun 17, 2004)

We've all slept on our Tempurpedic mattress since DD was a newborn (she's recently turned 1). No problems, no worries. I'd recommend it wholeheartedly!


----------



## hmhopkins77 (Jul 6, 2004)

I would be very concerned about an infant sleeping on a mattress made of foam - read up on it and make your own decision. There are some good articles about the dangers of foam on checnet.org and the green guide.


----------

